# ecosmart van´s



## augustopt (Feb 23, 2014)

hello i would like your help to know if someone know how much ecosmart can I spend to clean a van like vw caddy or in a vw tranporter.
i am starting my business in detailling and i would like to know more about ecosmart.
thank you


----------



## dutch (Aug 2, 2013)

that depends on how much you use , on a small car i use arround 1/2 liter of product , this is than deluted 1:8


----------



## augustopt (Feb 23, 2014)

I talking about a volkswagen cady that have more less 4.90 mts long and 2 mts high, and a mercedes vito that have 5 mts long and 2 mts high.
Does anyone had detailling this van´s with the ecosmart ?
thank you


----------

